# The Evil Rock and Roll



## Denise1952 (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## Bee (Feb 23, 2015)

That was great Denise, it had me rocking again.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 23, 2015)

I love to dance, course I can't dance like some of those anymore, lol  Great memories, glad you liked it Bee denise


----------



## Bee (Feb 23, 2015)

I used to love dancing as well Denise, I used to go every Saturday night from the age of 15 until after I was married.

I can't dance like I used to but at family parties these days, my adult grandaughters get me up dancing.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 23, 2015)

Sounds great Bee, the place I am moving to has a lot of activities for being such a small town.  Dance lessons including dance parties (whatever you call them).  I hope I will be brave and show up.  I know it will be fun, and really good for me

I still turn on some tunes and dance around the house once in awhile Not often enough  I wouldn't mind doing the Zumba thing but always thinking I may throw something out, and never be able to retrieve it


----------



## Bee (Feb 23, 2015)

Hope it all works out for you Denise.


----------



## jujube (Feb 23, 2015)

Get out there and shake it, Denise!


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Feb 23, 2015)

Denise-we have water Zumba here. My daughter and granddaughter go all the time. Much less worry about getting hurt!


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 23, 2015)

jujube said:


> Get out there and shake it, Denise!



It sure is easy to shake now, or should I say swing


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 23, 2015)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Denise-we have water Zumba here. My daughter and granddaughter go all the time. Much less worry about getting hurt!



That sounds fun too, and I do love the water  Can I get some floaties too LOL!!


----------



## drifter (Feb 23, 2015)

I haven't danced in years. Closest I came was watching the movie the other night, "Shall We Dance."


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 23, 2015)

That was a good one, another older one is called "Dance with me" with Vanessa Williams and Chayenne, wow, way good dancing and romancing, lol


----------



## drifter (Feb 23, 2015)

I missed that one. Like your signature photo.


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 23, 2015)

Ken from TX kicks this one off!


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 23, 2015)

drifter said:


> I missed that one. Like your signature photo.



Thank Drifter, I tried to find a good one of the recent sky-show, and it was too overcast here to get a shot.  I saw this other cool one I'll show you here:


----------



## drifter (Feb 23, 2015)

Quite unusual. Thanks.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Feb 24, 2015)

nwlady said:


> That sounds fun too, and I do love the water  Can I get some floaties too LOL!!



Won`t even need floaties! Linda usually takes Alyssa with her-she`s 9 and tiny-and she does have a bit of trouble staying upright in the water but if you`re over four foot nothing` you`ll be just fine lol!


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 24, 2015)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Won`t even need floaties! Linda usually takes Alyssa with her-she`s 9 and tiny-and she does have a bit of trouble staying upright in the water but if you`re over four foot nothing` you`ll be just fine lol!



LOL, ok, I should be able to handle it then  I do love going to the pool, especially like sitting in the hot-tub, or sauna if they have one, the rock sauna's?  Love those  Well, I'm looking for another book to read Mrs. R., so maybe see you tomorrow denise


----------



## jujube (Feb 25, 2015)

nwlady said:


> It sure is easy to shake now, or should I say swing



Yeah, I start shaking it and it takes a half hour for the flab to stop flapping.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 25, 2015)

Hey, that's cool because you can just stand still and much of your body is still exercising, LOL!!  We need to have a big, Senior Forums Dance, wouldn't that be a gas (no pun intended) :beerandwhistle::lofl:


----------



## jujube (Feb 25, 2015)

I just went to a Senior (Citizens) Prom last weekend (took my mom and my aunt).  Um, it was *interesting*.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 25, 2015)

Oh that sounds cool?  Did you have a good time at all?  Tell me mo  I want to get way more involved with all the senior goings on  I can't imagine a prom, but I'll wait to hear what you have to say, lol denise


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 26, 2015)

Wife and I still dance once in a while........of course to Classic Rock or some Disco music. We use to Square Dance. Actually, I square danced for a number of years before meeting my wife. Was in a Singles club and had a lot of fun. Was so good, I became an Angel (helper) during Beginner classes. When I met my wife, she was doing some square dancing and we even square danced at our wedding reception. Some square dancers, that my wife knew, were invited to our Western/Cowboy wedding along with a Square Dance Caller. Anyway, was able to do that until I had my hip replacement and last RC surgery. 

I recorded a concert that Tina Turner done some years back. When Tina, and her girl dancers, started doing Proud Mary, my wife got up out of her recliner and tried to join in. Didn't do to bad, but just couldn't keep up. I was loving it!


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 26, 2015)

What's great is there are dances we can still do, I mean I know some folks are unable, but I'm talking about the slower 2-step, or waltzes.  I love to watch babies that aren't yet walking but they can keep that beat, move to the music.  As long as we can move, we can "dance" in our own way, and then there's always just close your eyes and pretend.

Tina and Proud Mary, never forget that!!  She is one of the greats, and those legs, wowee wow!!


----------



## oakapple (Feb 26, 2015)

I remember dancing as a teenager and feeling so energetic that I could have carried on dancing for hours and hours.Where did THAT go? Be careful doing Zumba, I know two people who have back problems made worse by doing it. The people who run the Zumba classes have often got little or no training.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 26, 2015)

I doubt I'd try Zumba, but I do remember peeking in on a class and half of it was seniors, and they were going their own speed, so I might try one like that.  I'll be careful though


----------

